# beautiful bengal kittens



## frizzy67 (Aug 1, 2010)

Xenas first litter is here 
6 beautiful furbabies. mum and kittens doing fine
:001_tt1::001_tt1: I am in love can I keep them all please


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How exciting!! Congratulations to gorgeous mum :001_tt1: She looks very protective of them there


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Ooh, I had Siamese babes born this am, congratulations on yours, they are scrummy and yes you can keep them all.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Alaskacat said:


> Ooh, I had Siamese babes born this am, congratulations on yours, they are scrummy and yes you can keep them all.


pics please..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Alaskacat said:


> Ooh, I had Siamese babes born this am, congratulations on yours, they are scrummy and yes you can keep them all.


And where are you hiding them? Congratulations to you too :thumbsup:
I always want to keep them all until there's a herd of tiny elephants stampeding through my house every day


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Congratulations, beautiful babies, all these kitten pics are making me broody lol..._


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

> And where are you hiding them? Congratulations to you too


In the bedroom wardrobe, not my choice of decor. Technology, like numbers, is not my friend, so not sure if photos will come across OK. (that's a technical term).

frizzy67 are all yours spotty's? Do you know what girls and boys you have yet? Mine is first time Mum too, what clever girls :smile5::smile5::smile5:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Alaskacat said:


> In the bedroom wardrobe, not my choice of decor. Technology, like numbers, is not my friend, so not sure if photos will come across OK. (that's a technical term).
> 
> frizzy67 are all yours spotty's? Do you know what girls and boys you have yet? Mine is first time Mum too, what clever girls :smile5::smile5::smile5:


_congratulations, well done to you and mummy cat._


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

frizzy67 said:


> Xenas first litter is here
> 6 beautiful furbabies. mum and kittens doing fine
> :001_tt1::001_tt1: I am in love can I keep them all please


Really pleased for you, Xena was one of our Gccf Active Registered Queens from a Pairing of Volvic and Juke, Frizzy used Langley one of my other Studs. She has had Six beautiful Spotty babies, all great sizes and type, all strong and healthy.

I will be sexing them tomorrow with Frizzy once Mum has settled and bonded with her babies, she is doing brilliant for it being her first litter and frizzy is'nt doing bad either 

I popped round for the birth as soon as she went into labour to offer a mentoring hand, frizzy was so well prepared had everything you could need for a birth and all to hand, well done frizzy 

Congrats, cant wait to see them getting bigger.

Langley is a dad again, litter number two for him both litters of Six so really pleased


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Both beautiful litters!!!!:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Congrats to both very clever beautiful new mums!


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Alaskacat said:


> In the bedroom wardrobe, not my choice of decor. Technology, like numbers, is not my friend, so not sure if photos will come across OK. (that's a technical term).
> 
> frizzy67 are all yours spotty's? Do you know what girls and boys you have yet? Mine is first time Mum too, what clever girls :smile5::smile5::smile5:


Alaskacat, Your Kittens are Fab too, I love Siamese


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Alaskacat said:


> In the bedroom wardrobe, not my choice of decor. Technology, like numbers, is not my friend, so not sure if photos will come across OK. (that's a technical term).
> 
> frizzy67 are all yours spotty's? Do you know what girls and boys you have yet? Mine is first time Mum too, what clever girls :smile5::smile5::smile5:


What a lovely proud mummy she looks :thumbup:


tellingtails said:


> Really pleased for you, Xena was one of our Gccf Active Registered Queens from a Pairing of Volvic and Juke, Frizzy used Langley one of my other Studs. She has had Six beautiful Spotty babies, all great sizes and type, all strong and healthy.
> 
> I will be sexing them tomorrow with Frizzy once Mum has settled and bonded with her babies, she is doing brilliant for it being her first litter and frizzy is'nt doing bad either
> 
> ...


Ah - the penny drops - I kept thinking I knew the name  Congratulations TT - and  I remember Frizzy getting Zena as a kitten from you  - and a Siamese baby too, is that right?


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> What a lovely proud mummy she looks :thumbup:
> 
> Ah - the penny drops - I kept thinking I knew the name  Congratulations TT - and  I remember Frizzy getting Zena as a kitten from you  - and a Siamese baby too, is that right?


Yes that is right, the Siamese was a present for her son, and was just a Pet and she had her neutered straight away  she is called Lamia, but gets Mia for short.

She bought a Gccf Active Registered breed quality Queen off me(a few months later), as she was very interested in breeding, over the last year she has, learned loads about the breed, and she has researched and asked loads of questions, she was unbelievably well prepared for the birth, she followed everthing we suggested from buliding her a birthing Pen, to having a birthing kit.

She called me first thing this morning, and I went straight round to offer a bit of additional support, not that she needed much 

I will be on hand for her whilst she is raising them for any advice she needs or any problems she may encounter, but to be totally honest, I do not thing she will need much help, she is pretty clued up and has everything in place to raise them correctly 

I am so pleased though with Langley who is my newest stud, he is 13 Months and this is his second litter of 6 and he has a third Queen pregnant for another breeder, so he is well and truely proven, could not be happier


----------



## frizzy67 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you all for your response. I am so proud of her and a great big thanx to TT and Langley. TT might say I was well prepared but I was a bag of nerves really and Lamia was pacing up and down like a prospective father lol she wasn't impressed to think xena was in distress. both are having a well deserved sleep and kittens are having a good feed and cuddle off mum more pics to follow.
Alaskacat your Siamese are beautiful too. they are my favourite breed sooooooo loving


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

She is gorgeous!!! I cant wait to see the kittens when they grow up a bit. I have a massive soft spot for Bengals and hope to own one someday. Mind you I also have a soft spot for Siameses, Tonkinese, Burmese, Orientals, Birmans, Ragdolls, Egyptian Maus and Russian Blues along with all those cutie pie moggies. If you ever hear about a cat hoarder in the Midlands it will probably be me :laugh:

Keep us updated on their progress


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

It's so lovely to hear of such a hands on mentor, that is just what first time breeders need. It just shows that someone can enter breeding the right way and have a happy event, even with a difficult breed like the Bengal. The cost of a GCCF active Bengal queen is a substantial amount, but you can't put a price on the support that TT has given Frizzy. 

TT - I wish you were nearer, Langley could be a really good stud for the future. (for the Bengal not the Siamese of course)

Frizzy - I can't wait to see those babies grow, we've got a bumpy journey ahead, but I can't wait!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Alaskacat said:


> In the bedroom wardrobe, not my choice of decor. Technology, like numbers, is not my friend, so not sure if photos will come across OK. (that's a technical term).
> 
> frizzy67 are all yours spotty's? Do you know what girls and boys you have yet? Mine is first time Mum too, what clever girls :smile5::smile5::smile5:


gorgeous how many did she have.x


----------



## Smamfar (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations, they are adorable. 

Congratulations to Alskacat too, beautiful kittens. 

Can't wait to see the kittens as they grow, I'm sure they will all be stunners. Bengal's and Siamese are so beautiful


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Alaskacat said:


> It's so lovely to hear of such a hands on mentor, that is just what first time breeders need. It just shows that someone can enter breeding the right way and have a happy event, even with a difficult breed like the Bengal. The cost of a GCCF active Bengal queen is a substantial amount, but you can't put a price on the support that TT has given Frizzy.
> 
> TT - I wish you were nearer, Langley could be a really good stud for the future. (for the Bengal not the Siamese of course)
> 
> Frizzy - I can't wait to see those babies grow, we've got a bumpy journey ahead, but I can't wait!!


I love the Bengal breed I do not see it as a difficult breed just misunderstood and often in the hands of badly educated and unprepared owners,combined with badly socialised by under-educated breeders , I offer my help to anyone regardless of the breed, at times I have offered people to come and get hands on with my own Cats whether it is breeding advice,grooming or just watching a birth so it gives them a better understanding.

I have a Facebook Daily Diary which people can follow my Cats, Grooming, Catteries etc more closely, when I have Kittens we have Daily updates with Photos and Videos where you can follow them being raised from day One until they leave to their chosen new homes, along with that I get regular updates back off their new owners, so I see them growing up which is a brilliant bonus.My Vet is also on our Facebook and lets us Video the Vaccinations and Vet Checks, so you can watch them getting their clean bill of health etc which is fantastic. If anyone has Facebook and would like to follow us, they can send a friends request to Tellingtails FunkyFurballs.

We are on standby at the moment for our first litter of the year, so there are no Kitten updates at present but it wont be long as Our Queen is in her final stages, however there is lots of updates our our Cats feeding,grooming etc, you can back track over all our older posts there are lots of videos and photos of Kittens from previous litters along with updates from our owners.

Our Facebook Daily Diary also allows me to also offer a support network to my new owners, so they can message me anytime with any problems or enquiries they may have,Mind you I do tell them that my way is not the golden rule or law, that every Cat is different, and they will find their own little ways and routines of doing things, but I am there if the have any problems or questions, and I can point them in the right direction and help them where neccessary.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yah well done mummy! :laugh: who was the stud?? 

Im going to post some pictures of my current bengal litter, all leopard rosetted! am so chuffed! :laugh: :001_tt1: check out the picture section, we need more pics of your babeis to!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

What a beautiful little family!!! :001_tt1:

And what a beautiful name Mummy has


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwww congratulations, you must be so proud!!
beautiful mum and kittens,X


----------

